# How to catch Sheepshead



## lynninlet (Jun 28, 2005)

I was wondering how to catch sheepshead and were is the most productive spot


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

First start at the CBBT. Use a stout rod and reel like for tog fishing. Use a carolina rig with a 4/0 live bait Gamagatsu hook 50 lb. leader (use flouro carbon leader material) 2ft long. tie on a three foot section of 30 lB. leader material between your main line and the leader that is tied to your hook. Use a 3 oz egg sinker above a barrel swivel. Power pro or some sort of braided line for your reel (good sensitivity).
Fiddler crab works best. Fish the pilings from shallow starting at the Small boat channel and work your way all the way across the CBBT or as far as you like. Fish 15 to 20 feet down along the pilings and do not drop to the bottom. most people like to anchorup near the pileing DO NOT TIE TO THE PILEING the man will get you and it will ruin your day. He will write you a ticket.

Hope this helps.
Good luck when you go.


----------



## lynninlet (Jun 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks 4 the info it will really help me out


----------



## lynninlet (Jun 28, 2005)

*Other baits*

Besides peeler crap what is the best bait?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fiddlers are suppose to be the better bait other critters wiil take other baits. Oh and fiddlers are also a good bait for togs also.


----------



## lynninlet (Jun 28, 2005)

*Other baits*

so sheepshead wont bite N/E thing else


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Fiddlers and Peeler you can't go wrong! While they can be caught on other baits, you would be fishing way harder than you need too with any other bait!

I would go with Fiddlers as first choice if strictly Sheep fishing. You can also use a Tog rig as they work almost the same! 

Some hard boogers to catch and land!!


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I hear clam will work if you don't have fiddlers, but not as well.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Clam works but will catch every other species that swims in the bay also.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've seen a bucket of sheepshead caught by guys using fresh clams fishing on the shore under the Lenser Bridge boat ramp side. Sand fleas also work well. If you manage to get on a boat position yourself next to the pilings (the side protected from the current) and drop it
straight down until you find the depth they are
hanging out at.


----------



## Brother_B (Jun 3, 2005)

*Sheepshead baits*

I was at Topsail Beach in Sept. or Oct. a couple of years ago, and a couple of guys had about 4 or 5 large bugets full of sheepshead. When I asked them what they used for bait, they showed us a bucket of barnacles that they fished with around the pilings. I had never heard of a fish feeding on what appeared to be empty shells! They gave me some to try, but I didn't have any luck. I guess I didn't have the right technique. Maybe I was fishing on the bottom. I didn't see anybody else catching sheepshead either. But those guys tore em up!


----------



## Fisher4Life (Jul 27, 2005)

What are the best islands or parts of the CBBT to fish at?


----------

